# Got My First Heat Press - Hix HT-400 Manual



## inoprints (Dec 24, 2007)

I must admit, I have been lurking through these forums. I first wanted a silkscreen machine, but decided against it when my girlfriend told me her friend used to run one and it was such a messy process. I wanted to find an alternative, and Badalou helped me out a lot in figuring out why I should go for a heat press and custom transfers.

I picked up the Hix HT-400 Manual from Ebay for $500 with shipping. I think it's a steal. I was doing research on this forum and some said it was a good press so I jumped on it. I know Hix is top of the line, but how good is a manual press compared to a digital press?

I can't wait to get my samples from First-Edition and Ace Transfers. Those are the two companies I thought fit my price range and fit turnaround time. 

I'll probably use First Edition for my personal clothing line, and Ace Transfers for customers that need that quick turnaround time. Any reason why First Edition takes so long?

Ahhh! So Many questions. I am just excited and the wealth of knowledge on this forum is so amazing. People here are friendly and so inspiring.

I hope to learn from the best.

Kudos,
InoPrints, Make the Music || Well Do the Rest


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We have a HIX, and they seem to be very good machines! 

I think you did well. 

We have the digital, which I'm glad we went that way, but I'm sure you'll do just fine with yours. 

I can't answer your other questions, because I haven't used those companies yet. Sorry...


----------



## inoprints (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Chani.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had the same press...the 400 manual for over 4-5 years and it has not faltered once...you will enjoy


----------



## inoprints (Dec 24, 2007)

Charles, I really do appreciate the reassurance. Thanks buddy.


----------



## AnimalTamer (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey INoPrint! How's it going since you got your heat press? I am a way-laid artist and animal lover who has just started a brand and ADORE THIS FORUM. I have become interested in rhinestones (due to a design that is runing around in my head) and they involved a heat press. Hence - How's it going? thanks


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Greetings to you...

Congrats on your purchase. Let me know how you're enjoying the unit. The more I read the more I get a feel for what's easiest to use equipment wise. I still am eager to learn screen printing. However, I need to get some kind of small unit soon. That will limit how much I have to outsource. I feel so bad...like I should be doing something on my own. Good luck to you!


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Love to revive old threads, 

just bought one of these today and wondered if anyone had a manual for it as not sure on what the 0-10 gauge sets temp at thanks in advance.


----------

